# Hopefully a new recruit



## AmberD (21 Jul 2013)

Hello, my names Amber. I'm going in for my interview for the Canadian Forces next tuesday, the 30th of July. Keeping my fingers crossed. My application is for aerospace control operator. I was hoping there might be someone who could tell me a little more about the field and about the training in Cornwall and what there is to expect. Looking just to expand my knowledge so anything would be helpful.

Also, maybe someone could tell me a little about the basic training, super nervous about it. 

Thanks,
Amber


----------



## mariomike (21 Jul 2013)

AmberD said:
			
		

> My application is for aerospace control operator. I was hoping there might be someone who could tell me a little more about the field and about the training in Cornwall and what there is to expect. Looking just to expand my knowledge so anything would be helpful.



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22aerospace+control+operator%22



			
				AmberD said:
			
		

> Also, maybe someone could tell me a little about the basic training, super nervous about it.



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3A+army.ca+BMQ


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Jul 2013)

There's plenty of info here is you try to search first.


----------



## CLapointe (1 Nov 2013)

AmberD said:
			
		

> Hello, my names Amber. I'm going in for my interview for the Canadian Forces next tuesday, the 30th of July. Keeping my fingers crossed. My application is for aerospace control operator. I was hoping there might be someone who could tell me a little more about the field and about the training in Cornwall and what there is to expect. Looking just to expand my knowledge so anything would be helpful.
> 
> Also, maybe someone could tell me a little about the basic training, super nervous about it.
> 
> ...



Hi Amber,

For the basic training I personally was nervous about it as well.  If you go on youtube and search "Basic Up" they have 2 seasons following recruits through the process in a documentary style.  It really helped me a lot!  Hope it eases your nerves or at least it will show you what to expect.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Nov 2013)

The OP hasn't been active since that post back in July....


----------

